# repo sync error, PLEASE HELP!



## Treken (Jul 2, 2011)

I installed linux mint 12 Lisa gnome edition. I installed packages for build environment. I created my own git repo source to pull from on github. I initiated my repo. After running repo syncsync -j4 I get the following error: 
* [new tag] android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1 * [new tag] android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1 * [new tag] android-sdk-4.0.3_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3_r1 * [new tag] android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1 -> android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1 Downloading external/icu4c: 43% (25MB/58MB) Exception in thread Thread-72: Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 552, in __bootstrap_inner self.run() File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 505, in run self.__target(*self.__args, **self.__kwargs) File "/home/treken/Android/working/.repo/repo/subcmds/sync.py", line 186, in _FetchHelper current_branch_only=opt.current_branch_only) File "/home/treken/Android/working/.repo/repo/project.py", line 925, in Sync_NetworkHalf if alt_dir is None and self._ApplyCloneBundle( initial=is_new, quiet=quiet): File "/home/treken/Android/working/.repo/repo/project.py", line 1462, in _ApplyCloneBundle exist_dst = self._FetchBundle(bundle_url, bundle_tmp, bundle_dst, quiet) File "/home/treken/Android/working/.repo/repo/project.py", line 1524, in _FetchBundle raise DownloadError('HTTP %s%s' % (e.code, msg)) DownloadError: HTTP 500 (Internal Server Error: Server got itself in trouble)

From /home/treken/Android/working/.repo/projects/external/junit.git/clone.bundle * [new branch] master -> aosp/master * [new branch] gingerbread-release -> aosp/gingerbread-release * [new branch] gingerbread-mr4-release -> aosp/gingerbread-mr4-release * [new branch] gingerbread -> aosp/gingerbread * [new branch] froyo-release -> aosp/froyo-release
Please help! I reinstalled python but that didn't fix error.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not as familiar with mint as I am with Ubuntu but have you tried just typing "repo sync" without the sync -j4? At least on Ubuntu, the only time I'm typing -j* anything is when I'm actually compiling a rom. Just make sure you are in the right directory.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

looks like it may be a problem on Google's end based on the 500 error. However, what did you run to initialize the repo dir? Mainly, what URL and branch did you specify.


----------



## Treken (Jul 2, 2011)

First off, thanks for the quick response! My commands were as follows:
repo init -u git://github.com/Treken/android_manifest.git -b master
Then
repo sync -j4

The -j4 is supposed to speed up the sync from my understanding. Here is my git:

https://github.com/Treken


----------



## Treken (Jul 2, 2011)

It's crazy how little people know about building your own source on github. Maybe someone that really knows their stuff can make a guide.


----------



## justlovejoy (Mar 1, 2012)

yessir, YOU! lmao, I am actually experiencing similar


----------



## justlovejoy (Mar 1, 2012)

i always get these errors but, they come with different codes everytime:

```
DownloadError: android.googlesource.com: <urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known>
```


----------



## justlovejoy (Mar 1, 2012)

resulting in this:

```
<br />
error: Exited sync due to fetch errors<br />
```


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

I've only recently been getting this error in my VM!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

